# Joyetech Delta II



## DoubleD (1/2/15)

Suck my Mod's view point,

















Todd's view point,

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

that looks very very nice,well that's another thing on my list


----------



## Rafique (3/2/15)

looks awesome, hate the plastic drip tip it comes with


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

its nicely rounded of tho


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/15)

Ruby on the issue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

